# Which single cylinder four stroke?



## cjg7380 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi, 
I am currently involved in the build of an entry for this years Shell eco-marathon car where the aim of the game is to travel the largest distance withthe smallest fuel amount. I intend to use a single cylinder mini four stroke engine with horizontal layout shafts to power this car. the size of engine will be in the region of 35cc-50cc and must meet some or all of these requirements.
1. Would be beneficial if the cylinder head was removeable from the bottom end.
2. Electronic ignition would be an advantage.
3. Any engine that operates with electronic fuel injection with an ECU would be an advantage as it would allow engine mapping to the engines best operating efficiency for the setup required.
4. Electric starter would be a advantage as it would allow the "burn and coast" method to be much easier for the driver.
5. the ability for the engine to be modified to become more fuel efficient

Can anyone suggest an engine that would meet any or all of these requirements? 

I have looked at honda gx35 and gx50 engines along with the micro engines offered by robin subaru but feel that there must be a better option out there?

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Chris Glennon
MEng Mechanical Engineering
Heriot Watt University
Edinburgh
Scotland


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

honda is the one manufacture i would trust for performance and durability but 
efi is very expensive and only used on high dollar machines and mostly on twins
of high horsepower electronic ign. is standard on all engines they start real easy
and electric start adds to the weight factor and will run along time on a quart of fuel
you may be able to talk to the right people at american honda and get as much info
as possible from the horses mouth and they love to experiment so if they thought it was a worthwhile project they may become a sponser especially racing briggs is also 
a possibilty they have a new 4 stroke mini [fource]these would be the ones to look at
good luck


----------

